# Black Widows Dreadnought



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

Some people like female space marines. Others lobby vehemetly against their existence. I happen to fall under the former group. I think female space marines are neat and for me, a cool model trumps fluff any day of the week.

So I'm doing some work, painting up a model i think is fantastically cool. Some of you may have seen it on other Forums. It's Doc Thunder's Black widows dreadnought:










So far I've built the base for it, primed everything and have begun laying down the basic colors. I'm keeping myself on a tight schedule so as to get it out to the Doc in time for his tournament so you all need to help keep me motivated. I'm aiming to have it done and out by early next week.

Here's what the base I've built:

















Here's the work I've done on the various parts so far:









































And a WIP CCW arm just for good measure 









Let me know what you guys think and if there's anywhere that needs improvement. I want to do this awesome model justice.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

That thing looks amazing!! what are the legs from??


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Women space marines! really not my thing.

But a great model is and this looks really cool i'd buy this off the self if it was made k: 

Also your metalics are really well done an area alot of people just ignore, hurry up and finish it i want to see the result of this beauty :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

You cannot get female space marines. But the model is great!


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

WOH!!:shok:
That things scary...In a good way
Great conversion 
LH


----------



## Marcus Antonius Primus (Jul 22, 2008)

Incredible work :shok:


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Outstanding!

Can't wait to see it all put togeather and painted


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Such a awesome paint job! Dammit it looks nice. highlights just makes it! I love the red... OMG! <pass out>

RESPECT! you are repped!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

the paint job brings it to life, nice one. can we see some more


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I think thats a stunning conversion, and I would love to see more shots of the themed army as well. Loving the paintjob so far as well, very nicely done.

As to the concept of female Marines, aye well current fluff says they don't exsist, but then Tau didn't exsist 15yrs ago. Of course Sisters of Battle pretty much rule it out, but if someone like yourself wants to take the time to convert them up, I've got no issue playing against them. 

As to improvement, can't see any faults with the paintwork so far, although it is hard to judge without symbols and the model being complete. I will say that from what you've done so far, I'd be happy to field it.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Excellent painting.

Brilliant work on the metals, and the red's especially nice.

Nice work.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

what bitz are that CCW made of. it looks fantastic and I'd like to make one myself are they eviscerators?


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys! To answer some questions: The Legs are from a game called Robogear and the CCW was made from ORK chainswords (I think) I'm just painting the model for Doctor Thunder, he built it.

I've done some more work on the CCW arm. It's pretty much done:










And added some freehand as per Doc's request


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

Beautiful work so far.


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks, glad you like it. I've got some more freehand patterns to do on the assault cannon arm.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

This is a great looking piece. I love the originality of the dread and the paint job will make this a stunning addition to an army. Very well done bud!k: Very well done.:victory:


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

dude... that things ROCKS, you need to do a tutorial on how you did that!


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Its beautiful titan! I love it! I bow before your brush prowess! RESPECT!


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

That is godlike. I love the freehand ghosts/souls/spirits you did on the CCW, tell Doc that the conversion is amazing. You yourself are an amazingly talented painter, and I would love to be able to get such a clean, deep red. The metals look absolutely surreal, and the black is nicely done as well. +Rep! Post more pics of your paintings plz plz plz plz!!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Brilliant, simply brilliant. Kudos to you dude, thats awesome stuff right there.


----------



## Trignama (Jun 29, 2008)

Man its posts like this that make me want to pay someone to teach me how to paint, great work bro!


----------



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

sweet job mate


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys!

rawr, assault cannon arm finished (it looks like the pattern on an emo kid's sweater):


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

dude, yet again you astound. that is absolutely amazing freehand dude, i envy you so bad. :mrgreen:


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lovely work. Very clean and crisp!!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is damn impressive and I can't wait to see the finished model.


----------



## Asimondai (Jul 15, 2008)

My jaw dropped when i saw that gun, great work man, btw i think i know someone with that sweater


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

I made a lot of progress on the dread's torso today:


















And some partially assembled pics:


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

that looks stunning


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

The assault weapon arm is frigging wicked man! Reminds me of the punisher.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i envy your painting skills, and how the f*@# do you do the free hand?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

that is amazing, looks great now that its coming together. Finish it, FINISH IT :threaten:


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

O_O how in the name of the goddess did you do the skulls? that is INSANE!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

*cries because his models don't look that nice....


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

omg the wraithlord crying......

that is impressive......


----------



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

The paint work is amazing keep it up mate


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

quick! catch his tears! i hear that Super Mod Tears cure cancer!

:laugh:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aaaaaiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeee!!! *splut*



Here that sound, thats the heart rending sound of my brushes leaping to their doom one by one from atop of my painting desk. :laugh:






But seriously, thats awesome, I can't wait to see this thing fully put together.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

excelant, cant wait to see the finished project.


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Im stunned. Thats incredible. I envy you so much!


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

You guys are too kind 

The freehand wasn't too difficult. its all about finding a very thin brush and basically drawing on the area...

honestly this was the first time i've done so much freehand on a model. usually i just do some scriptures and be done with it so this model was very good practice for me.

*Oh question for you guys. Do you think I should enter this instead of my black templars dread in the themed painting comp?
*

Oh and the model is DONE!

And if you feel inclined, please vote for it on CMON:
http://www.coolminiornot.com/197571


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Congrats! This is a very well done model and one you should be proud of. Oh..., and absolutely enter this into the painting comp.k:


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

"sniff, sniff" Waaaaaaaaah! Why can't I paint like that?!

:Jealous to the point of murder cat:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

this isnt a model, its 3d art god damm it


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is just awesome. Damn nice job and yes, enter that in the comp!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Ah damnit, there goes everyone's chances! Enter it by all means. Good luck!! Just watch out, ILL BE BACK WITH A VENGEANCE!


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

This is just fantastic great converstion and even better painting, you sir are a talented man. You should enter this into the comp, i was going to enter a single marine hmmm think i'll give it a miss lol


I'll go and vote on cool mini too k:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Brilliant conversion. I cant see anything on this model I dont like.

I have not even started my entry yet and I know its not going to win with this sort of awe inspiring piece. Maybe I should enter my Russ instead?

Cant wait to see more of your chapter.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

you so should enter this into the comp... sure you slaughter everyone's chance of winning but still, this looks stunning!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

:shok: It's a brilliant model but defintely the painting makes it what it is...... Enter it sure..... What's the worst that could happen


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Amazing model and painting job, you really should enter it, again whats the worst that could happen?


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

wow :shok: that is a sensational bit of paintwork there and a truly immense conversion. ionly have one problem with it - call me anything you want, but i dont really like the positioning of the legs :ducks down behind the edge of the desk, lest some bolt of lighting is shot out of the screen from the Warhammer Gods:. to me they look a bit erretic, like the SM hasnt got control of them.

plz dont kill me!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I like the legs.... Makes it look a lot like a penitent engine style dread....


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

dude that looks amazing. wow factor 10


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

it's sick! :shok: don't enter it in the comp though! :biggrin: otherwise you'll win for sure! (and by that I'll lose :biggrin: ) nah, just kidding. Enter it if you like. (Dont be scared/surprised when you see me hiding in a corner, crying :cray: )

+rep for you!


----------



## Arch_inquisitor (Jan 4, 2008)

Excellent work, I've used those legs for a tomb spyder conversion. Top notch stuff.


----------



## Trignama (Jun 29, 2008)

dude, wow, just wow, yeah definately enter that


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i hope you don't mind if i use the ccw for insperation do you?

im thinking of converting a khorne dread and can't find anything that resembles
a khornate weapon, and khornate warriors use chain axes and chain swords so yea, 
i think you get my point.


----------

